# Killington 4 7



## kingslug (Apr 7, 2018)

Its a zoo..so we got here nice and late..but 6 inches fell..
And it was pretty good. The best conditions where at Bear where it was warm..good corn at the bottom. Outer limits was a slide for life. At the end of the day it was moguls and ice everywhere but still fun. Tomorrow..going to be slick until the sun comes on. 
Oh..Belleayre and plattekill got 14 inches...


----------



## kingslug (Apr 7, 2018)




----------



## gnardawg (Apr 9, 2018)

I was there also and thought it was a ghost town unless you went over to Bear. I got to snowshed around 845 and the lower lot was still not full. The gondola had some issues that made Superstar and Snowden jam up a little but not for long. For the most part it was ski on every lift all day long including Bear and SPEQ. Fun day out there can't wait for a 60 degree and sunny day. The canyon is going to be incredible with some spring bumps it's chock full of snow.


----------



## SnowbirdDevotee (Apr 9, 2018)

I very much appreciate your report.  I live in Scranton and its' a 5 hr drive so it takes a bit of commitment.  But I think I'm going this Saturday.


----------



## kingslug (Apr 9, 2018)

Place is covered and had ut been warmer a the steep stuff would have been open. Cant get back there until May..but i will.


----------



## 180 (Apr 9, 2018)

Had a blast yesterday on some nice reserved trails. Pow and scratch.


----------



## SnowbirdDevotee (Apr 10, 2018)

I guess this is a pretty dumb question, but maybe not.  Is it worth the extra hour to drive to Kton vs Gore?  I assume Kton has plenty of high speed quads so I'll get my money's worth of vertical vs what look to be slow Gore lifts. Also, I like moguls and wonder if Gore would have enough for me.  I don't have much experience spring skiing, but I'd guess if temps are in the 50's Saturday it should be a great day in the moguls.  This is the year for late skiing.  I skied Saturday, at Camelback, it was dead-on winter, except for snow quality, the steeper slopes were hard as rock (but not really true ice) and you had to wonder if one slip would lead to a long slide.

Between this year and next I'm going to have to broaden my horizons and do Kton, Gore and Belleayre(after i learn to spell it).


----------



## kingslug (Apr 10, 2018)

I like K better than Gore. Better steeps..better moguls


----------



## Domeskier (Apr 10, 2018)

SnowbirdDevotee said:


> Also, *I like moguls* and wonder if Gore would have enough for me.  I don't have much experience spring skiing, but I'd guess if temps are in the 50's Saturday it should be a great day in the moguls.  This is the year for late skiing.  *I skied Saturday, at Camelback,* it was dead-on winter, except for snow quality, the steeper slopes were hard as rock (but not really true ice) and you had to wonder if one slip would lead to a long slide.



Too late for this season, but you should definitely hit up Blue Mountain next season if you're in the Poconos and like bumps.  Once the sun came out on Saturday, the endless bumps on Razor's Edge were skiing great.

Never been to Gore, but Killington is the place to be for Spring bumps.


----------



## kingslug (Apr 10, 2018)

If it warms up this weekend..stowe and SB will have some good ones.


----------



## cdskier (Apr 10, 2018)

SnowbirdDevotee said:


> I guess this is a pretty dumb question, but maybe not.  Is it worth the extra hour to drive to Kton vs Gore?  I assume Kton has plenty of high speed quads so I'll get my money's worth of vertical vs what look to be slow Gore lifts. Also, I like moguls and wonder if Gore would have enough for me.  I don't have much experience spring skiing, but I'd guess if temps are in the 50's Saturday it should be a great day in the moguls.  This is the year for late skiing.  I skied Saturday, at Camelback, it was dead-on winter, except for snow quality, the steeper slopes were hard as rock (but not really true ice) and you had to wonder if one slip would lead to a long slide.
> 
> Between this year and next I'm going to have to broaden my horizons and do Kton, Gore and Belleayre(after i learn to spell it).



I personally like Gore a bit more than K, although I would recommend visiting both and deciding for yourself. 



kingslug said:


> I like K better than Gore. Better steeps..better moguls



I've skied some awesome spring bumps in the past at Gore on trails like Lies, Rumor, Lower Steilhang, etc. I've skied good bumps at K too, and for me it is hard to say one is better than the other.


----------



## SnowbirdDevotee (Apr 11, 2018)

I have the perfect day Saturday to break out and go skiing, somewhere.  The forecasts seem to be all over the place with possibility of rain.  I guess a little rain not too bad.  

Glad to hear that Gore and Kton are at least comparable to some degree.


----------

